# كيف تصبح مديراً ناجحاً لإدارة منظومة الجودة



## احمد محمد هشام (29 مايو 2010)

كيف تصبح مديراً ناجحاً لإدارة منظومة الجودة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل فكر ت مسبقاً ان تصبح ذات يوم مدير إدارة الجودة بأحد المصانع أو الشركات أو أي منشأة ؟؟؟

هل روادك الحلم ؟؟

انك لاتخسر شيئاً حين تحلم وتتمني وتطمح ؟؟؟

ولكنك تخسر الكثير حين تتوقف عن الحلم والطموح ......... الكلام ده أكيد مش تضييع وقت ...

متي كانت أخر مرة قرأت كتاب عن الجودة و إدارتها سواء من الناحية الفنية أو الأادارية ؟؟

لانشجع مبدأ البكاء علي اللبن المسكوب .... هيا ابدأ الآن 

http://www.4shared.com/file/ZP23un-q/__online.html


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 يوليو 2010)

مجموعة رائعة و مفيدة اعلى افادة من ملفات ادارة الوقت و الجودة

حقيقة 
كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## zbeeda (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## دى ماركو (30 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## eng_a_h_helal (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة بصراوية (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## الفشنى2010 (13 مارس 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا م احمد وربنا يباركلك


----------



## عش يومك (13 مارس 2011)

ابي مساعدتك في وضع اسئلة في رسالة الماجستير عن ادارة جودة المباني في المشاريع الصغير في مدينة الرياض والاسئلة الى فئتين المقاولين واصحاب المباني عن جودة المباني 

وشكرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (15 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا م / أحمد .
بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع


----------



## علاء يوسف (15 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## Jamal (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (21 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------

